#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  不願意讓外人知道你上這個站的理由是?

## 狼王白牙

[*]相關討論：*各位會願意讓父母來看狼樂園看自己的發文嗎?*



根據以上討論串的票選結果，至少有過半數的獸不願意讓父母知道自己有在上這個網站；
但如果把 "*父母*"  換成 "*同學*"  "*兄弟姊妹*" "*隔壁鄰居*" 的話會改變你的選項嗎？
這樣一來的話可能要多開很多討論串...


因此我就直接了當的問，不願意讓外人知道你在這邊的原因是什麼呢？
如果選項中沒有的話，請直接回覆主題。

----------


## 博樹

雖然說我娘跟家人都知道我的性向啦

但是就是他不太喜歡我亂交太多網友就是OTZ(倒

雖然沒什麼 

不過爹娘還是會擔心也不知道莫名煩惱什麼 囧|||

(我想這裡因該沒有人會把我拐走吧 囧

----------


## 夜月之狼

應該投很多個理由才對 囧a


就是......顧及很多面向不想讓家人知道

包括這裡比較"禁"的(羞)(被巴)

或是特殊的想法 人物外表等

比如說 人類太高傲主見 或是 獸人外貌身份能力 等的

家人對網友有偏見也是原因之一"

常常在擔心 還把網友想得好兇神惡煞(愣)

還說~ 新聞都有報~ 這樣

自己也會覺得 和家人朋友分享這些事好彆扭


總之 幾乎全部原因都有包囧a


關於性向~ 我還要再觀察再準備吧(愣)

(把博樹拐走)(被爺爺打)

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

唔
都是負面的選項
我要"不會,我就是獸 獸人 or 奇幻種族 其他人又能怎樣"的選項

更新:
沒有消化題目= =
原來是不願意阿(被眾狼咬死)

----------


## 超級米格魯

其實我沒有說特別不願意讓誰知道我喜歡獸人
而且我週遭的人  我爸媽(也許我爸不知道)我同學 朋友
都知道我很愛獸人,只是我也懶的跟他們說我在哪些網站
他們也都懶的問 不過如果他們問我也一定會說
因為我真的覺得沒什麼~雖然說他們有時候會拿這個開玩笑
但說真的開玩笑而已...應該不會有人這麼沒幽默感吧
可是說到性向...恩 我是不知道這跟講不講這裡有什麼關係?
說到性向可能我就要挑人選了...因為話說在這裡是還好
但在FA那裡....我真的就不會跟幾個人講了(有寫東西...囧)
還有 我的最愛 裡我也很怕人翻...雖然他們通常是不可以動 獸人專區的
但我真的怕哪天誰給我跑去動.....這樣我全身大天使漾的純潔形象 必毀!
還有我的圖片裡也是 現在想想我的電腦還真是危險....痾...

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...我也是理由很多的那種類型...(要顧慮的事情太多了XD)

首先就是擔心自己的性向會曝光...(不過要朝向哪一邊....依舊是不確定因素)
另外...還有一些家庭因素沒辦法明說.......

再來第二項，雖然不完全是，但也有部份因素在裡面...(父母都是大學階級以上的高知識份子...)

不過真要解釋的話我不會反對，只是要花一些時間去適應跟應對。

至於怕不怕朋友知道?
這個我倒是認為只要表現自然，應該不會有太多人懷疑...(多數人都以為我只是愛畫畫跟愛動物...)


還有我的電腦裡面的圖片....說多不多、說少不少，可是還是有"兒童不宜"的圖片在裡面.....(隱藏！快隱藏！！)

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好

嗯.......真的很懶得解釋XD||

就算解釋他們也不一定能了解

再說我的電腦裡有太多糟糕+腐圖XD

----------


## 狐狸

其實不都中獎了XD


自己的性向不想曝光    
父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對    
父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響    
不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好    
害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人    
這裡的討論範圍及自稱如果讓其他人知道會很尷尬    
跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道    
親人或朋友不喜歡動物當然不必對他們介紹 


我的家族裡面..從表哥表姐一直到外公外婆...全都非常討厭動物 = =
但是卻只有我喜歡(是迷戀吧...)動物...?!?!
話說,我生來第一次跟狗狗玩(可以說是第一次摸到狗這種生物)是在高中~很難想像吧XD
但是我卻是從國小就開始喜歡獸人了...這倒底是...?!

我媽是對網友非常敏感~大人都被負面新聞所感染..導致他們都覺得"網有不好"這個想法~

我也不敢跟朋友講說我喜歡獸人..
因為隨著科技的進步~資訊流通十分發達.
很多不干"獸"的人都多少有過耳聞...但是大家都誤解了,
很多人都覺得說喜歡獸人的人就100%是同性戀.而且很詭異..

舉例來說.CSI犯罪現場裡有一集叫做賭城絨情話..
裡面就是敘述美國獸界和毛毛聚會的概況...但是卻都把他們詮釋了很糟糕..
經由全世界放送之下.很多人都把毛毛和獸人給負面化.低級化了...
甚至在美國惡趣味排行之中..FURRY被拉到最底層..

導致美國有好多獸不得不跳出來指責與抗議..

所以我也不敢.甚至不想花時間去解釋..感脆不講XD
(話說狼板之前不就有某之獸和人類朋友之間發生這種問題嗎XD)

如果問我會不會表白自己是獸的話...
除非到非常緊要關頭~~不然我不會那麼做

----------


## windta

父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響    
不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好    
這裡的討論範圍及自稱如果讓其他人知道會很尷尬    
跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道    


其實我自己的性取向一直在不穩定的狀態中...我只迷戀二次元，三次元的不穩定，況且不自由。

不管怎麼說，動漫畫遊戲電影小說，並不是每個人都會去碰，去看看這個世界的話有很多人都覺得這種嗜好或是娛樂是很難理解或是不與苟同。

不管怎麼說，網路的世界盡量不提起，因為這些活動是比較隱私的行為，
沒必要一定給給別人知道。

由於父母親就算在怎麼接受都是有世代的隔閡，我認為我的父母沒有開明到看到我那些圖不會有什麼奇怪的想法，就算口頭上說，心理也不見得這樣想。

總之這個人生是自己的，若是讓人知道自己隱私與嗜好，被拿來大做文章，那是草太認為最爛的事情。


「不肯信任人類」，這點小時候就知道了。

----------


## 獠牙

在下剛剛才發現網路上有這個地方  @@

只是這個投票只能選一個的說 

不過整個討論串看下來

在下有個疑問  @@

這裡是不是有很大比例的獸人是BL阿?  @@

因為在投票裡,"性向"就被列入其中  

再加上一些獸人回覆內容有提到"性向"這個部份, 而且還不少

所以在下才有這個疑問

希望沒有冒犯到  @@

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 這裡是不是有很大比例的獸人是BL阿?  @@
> 因為在投票裡,"性向"就被列入其中  
> 再加上一些獸人回覆內容有提到"性向"這個部份, 而且還不少


是的，獸迷同好圈裏頭性向因素的比重很大
像我這種跟性向毫無關係的比較少

那麼這位新版友既然詢問到這個問題，而且馬上能說出關鍵字 BL
想必也跟性向有所關連摟？

----------


## 獠牙

> 是的，獸迷同好圈裏頭性向因素的比重很大
> 像我這種跟性向毫無關係的比較少
> 
> 那麼這位新版友既然詢問到這個問題，而且馬上能說出關鍵字 BL
> 想必也跟性向有所關連摟？


馬上就被發現了...  =.=

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

非常懶得去解釋...

是說家人都能瞭解，
但同學之類的問起我會覺得很煩，
因為說了等於白說，甚至還會讓他們有錯誤的觀感。

比較願意讓社團中的人瞭解。
(畢竟漫研社是思想前鋒XD)

我是覺得，踏入獸人文化須要許多文化與心理背景，
所以一般人難以體會其中的情感，
在解釋上真的很費力氣，
到最後我都會用藝術取向混過去XD

不過真的被知道，
還是會嘗試溝通看看。

----------


## 嶽熊

我不會不願意讓外人知道這裡阿
我有時還會叫他們來看一些帥氣的圖耶(當然是在我的電腦)
因為好像很多人對獸人都沒興趣
至少我身邊就是
不然我一直說獸人大好
但還是沒人理我=皿=

如果要我硬扯上主題的話
我是不喜歡別人知道我的網路生活@@
在這有點腐的地方
留言也會有點腐起來XD
被人家看到就不好了 呵呵~
所以說...還是自己觀賞就好

----------


## 鵺影

這裡的外人，應該可以分為兩種，現實生活的直接接觸者，與網路環境的間接接觸者。

直接接觸者，之所以不想讓他們知道的原因，最簡單而直接的原因就是性向。我屬於雙性戀者，其中異性戀的部份比較沒問題，但是同性戀的部份一但被拆穿的話，跟周遭人的關係可能就會趨於冰點，以往所建構的信任基礎可能受到動搖，這是因為同性戀還不完全為台灣舊社會所接受，而我周遭人的思考模式又偏巧都是這類型的...  :onion_29:  

間接接觸者，因為對彼此的真實身份不一定熟知，言談之間比較不會受到性向的影響，所以並不擔心讓對方知道。就算總有一天彼此在現實中見面了﹝註一﹞，也會因為先前在網路上毫不保留的暢談內心的想法，而能為彼此考量，不觸犯對方的底限。

註一：既然能交往到見面的程度，代表已經是能接受彼此性向的程度。

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我的名稱和討論話題，大概會令我的父母說「白痴，幼稚」吧！而且，父母和朋友會笑得肚子痛吧！

----------


## V仔

最近我萌上了獸人BL，相對的我本人的性向確實也是BL~

但是我目前始終沒跟我家人講，我真正的性向，反倒是前天和家人出門聚餐\r

表哥、表姊、大阿姨都在討論交男女朋友的事情，令我有些緊張....

但是...總有一天還是要去面對，很擔心家人、親戚的反應....

跟我班上同學也是一樣，不敢在班上說我的性向，很擔心這麼一說~~

會被周圍的好友排斥，不過談到獸人應該沒什麼關係~因為同學一定會想到

獸人格鬥，我擔心的是他們看到我在閱讀獸人BL文章

----------


## 閻武狼

:lupe_letdown:  我才不要讓別人知道我是獸人。
                               被人類知道了話，不知道會不會被排擠。
                               而且，可能被抓去研究、展示。
                               並且，不能到處獵殺，多麻煩啊!!!!

----------


## 時雨秋幻

基本上我好像除了最後兩項外都中獎了ˊAˋ

其實主要都是性向問題吧...
現實中的BL仍然會有被排擠的現象就是。
另一大原因是小幻本身頗內向的，
周圍也沒有可談論的對象就是...
(幾乎都在聊X光大道跟OLG囧)

----------


## 鳶

之前跟週遭的人提起獸人，一堆人馬上聯想到"打不溜毆打不溜"裡面的...￣▽￣
久了就不會在別人面前提起，只有和一、兩個學長&朋友會聊到有關的話題而已

不過我倒是不會很隱瞞我在網路上的一舉一動啦，因為自己的媽媽算是少見的開明吧我想
上次被懷疑性向問題時她還開導了我整整兩小時，而且聽得出來她不會去干涉我的性向



唔..有點離題了



爬了一大串眾獸友的文，似乎很多人都不想讓別人知道自己在網路上做啥的樣子(事實上這好像也是常態)
我一直覺得自己是反常的那類型  囧
平常家人在家還是大大方方的逛BL看BL圖，連G網站都大大方方的在家人面前打開
搞得一副就希望全世界的人都知道我的性向一樣

(不過說也奇怪，都這樣做快半年了居然還是沒人發現是怎樣，看過很多例子都是越想隱瞞就越快被揭穿的那種)



呃....好像又有點離題了(被拖出去咬爛)



(看看主題)*不願意讓外人知道你上這個站的理由是?*

嗯?我還一直叫家人來看耶  
圖都直接被我拿來放桌面的 囧> .....不過家人的反應只是嫌它太花看不到桌面的圖示而已XD
一直覺得我很幸運吧，有個開放到會跟我聊同性戀話題的媽媽
可是她對網友的印象也是有受到媒體的影響，所以每次和網友出去玩都要被問幾個很煩的問題=_=

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

多重命中XD

不過如果要說主因應該是第3.4項
雖然家父及家母並不反對接觸網路
但是似乎也是受負面新聞的影響
對於網友抱有不好的印象
(雖然家父家母說高中以後才能交網友不過我還是忍不住XD)

再說我也懶的多做說明=w=+(炸)
光是要跟他們解釋這裡就不知道要解釋多久

反正船到橋頭自然直
或許哪一天真的曝光了
就平常心應付吧

(話說我有預感遲早會曝光(汗))

----------


## xu430030

這個嘛。。。畢竟大衆對獸人的態度還是很囧的。。。
不過我們班有同學說獸人步兵是我大哥(魔獸爭霸裏面的)。。。囧
以前告訴過一個同學(女的)，她聽了之後說了一句：
你好可愛啊。。。

爆囧！！！！！！！！

其它人就沒說過了。。。

----------


## dust999

關於這個問題,其實我身邊的同學都知道我喜歡獸人,連網友也是,經常給我起一些與獸人有關的化名,我不怕在他們面前提起獸人這回事,因爲每次提起,他們都會想到奇幻類的東西(可能我之前一直都在看D&D文學有關吧)

可是我知道他們對這些的興趣不大,所以我一直都沒有跟他們介紹這類的文化,我覺得接受這類文化需要一定的思想基礎才行,這種基礎不是靠介紹或者解釋就能養成.

至於大家所提到的BL,在現在舊社會上是一個十分敏感的話題,我估計父母和身邊的人都難以接受的

至於我本人的性向,可能也是BL那種,因爲我一直對異性都不能提起興趣的,人家提到美女就會很興奮,而我就是一點感覺也沒有.有時會想自己是否要找個心理醫生看看的,呵呵...

----------


## Owla

其實自己喜歡什麼並不一定要說出來
每個人的心中都有屬於自己的一隻動物
至於是哪一種動物
就端看各人
而我選擇進入這裡和大家一起討論
純粹也只是個人興趣罷了
不消說
關心這個地球是每個人的責任
變成一隻狼
吼出我心中的咆嘯
對人們發出最後的警告

珍惜自然

----------


## 洛思緹

因為會讓朋友講說:你怎麼那麼喜歡狼啊,狼又不是什麼可愛的動物!
這時,我很想痛扁他一頓!!
我怕被這樣講!

----------


## tsuki.白

我的理由大概狼王大並沒有正面提到
所以選了最後一項

我擔心的就是一些同學/朋友不但不會理解
反正會鄙視以及嘲笑獸文化
然後對我說:沒想到你居然會喜歡這類東西??
給我造成一定的困擾

我以前就經歷過類似的情景
所以一般來說我只跟同樣對動物抱有好感的朋友提起這裏

----------


## locklose

自幼孤僻到達巔峰+成天又跟[狼群]混在一起....如果還被發現.別人不當我有病嗎?
為了省略種種麻煩.乾脆不說

----------


## mars

因為......
不願意讓外人知道你上這個站
就這樣(炸

----------


## 艾斯

有許多項目都有呢
其實最主要的是不想多做解釋和被知道會很尷尬
因為要解釋這種東西真的很困難
要具備"能夠接受不同種文化"和"包容不同文化的人"的寬大的心
並且不會以怪異或排斥的眼光來看待這個圈子 (這點最重要!!)
這樣解釋起來才會比較好讓人知道這個文化圈的人都在做些什麼

但是仔細觀察下來身邊能同時擁有這些條件的人...
少之又少...從旁推敲一下之後...
"咦?這種東西很少人會喜歡吧?你問這幹麻?"
"怪怪的"
"這不都是拿來砍的遊戲怪物嗎?"
"勉強能接受"(通常這種回答我都歸類為還有一點異樣的眼光)
唉~算了...我找不到相同的族類呀...

所以被知道有來這種地方的話...
不能解釋之人:"這裡只是愛好動物的地方!!"(笑的很燦爛~)
能稍微溝通之人:粗略解釋獸人是什麼東西,但不深入解釋性向

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 我也不敢跟朋友講說我喜歡獸人..
> 因為隨著科技的進步~資訊流通十分發達.
> 很多不干"獸"的人都多少有過耳聞...但是大家都誤解了,
> 很多人都覺得說喜歡獸人的人就100%是同性戀.而且很詭異..
> 
> 舉例來說.CSI犯罪現場裡有一集叫做賭城絨情話..
> 裡面就是敘述美國獸界和毛毛聚會的概況...但是卻都把他們詮釋了很糟糕..
> 經由全世界放送之下.很多人都把毛毛和獸人給負面化.低級化了...
> 甚至在美國惡趣味排行之中..FURRY被拉到最底層..
> ...


壞的東西因爲可以吸引人的注意力，自然就成爲了新聞。這是當下人類社會的悲哀。
所以也許更需要獸友們從櫥櫃裏走出來吧。
但是這需要多大的勇氣呢？
即使有獸能夠勇敢地走出來了，外界也不太會願意聼。
而CSI這種大衆媒體卻能夠深入每一個人。

由於獸人愛好的特殊性，許多獸友都是通過網路聯係的otaku(或者有人說，是因爲是otaku所以成爲獸人)，很少與外界交流……這更加使得Fandom在公衆中的認識不足。
各位獸在論壇討論的時間和在綫下與真實世界朋友交流的時間，哪個長一點呢？
搞不好哪只獸逝世了也不知道。

不過据WikiFur介紹，這集CSI其實是與一些當地的獸友合作(這些獸友也因此招致很多非議)，其對獸人的描寫其實是比較準確的(?)

----------


## Triumph

基本上我沒有以上的問題~
朋友不是喜歡畫畫就是看書,像昨天有朋友來我家我也一樣上來這裡~
另外我一直有推廣獸人文化~.~

----------


## 大貓貓

雖然我投性向~
但其實只是怕家人看到
同學幾乎都知道我是同性戀了

其實我比較明朗
是獸人就是獸人
是同性練就是同姓戀
這是對同學

對家人大概就不能降了吧
因為我問過我媽如果我是同性戀他會怎樣
他回答我他會很傷心
所以我都沒跟他說
很怕他看到狼園知道我是同性戀而傷心

而怕同學看的話(也函家人)
比較怕一些奇怪的個性被發線
例如自HIGHT.喜歡看18+的圖OR小說.....等

----------


## Ghostalker

家裏知道我的性向，也知道我喜歡獸人~但是我並不會特意向他們提及我常去的網站；一是因爲他們也不可能會去看，所以沒必要知道；另一方面我也不太願意所有的行爲都被監視。對於他們，我已經公開了自己blog的地址，但是諷刺的是他們都懶得去看，說根本看不懂。

但是對於朋友之類交往密切的人，我很願意讓他們知道這裏~~一方面來說是有好的東西要共享；另一方面他們對我也沒什麽威脅~~不可能會采取什麽有實際意義的幹涉

當然了，即便父母知道我這個網站我也不會太頭痛~~

既然我給獸人設計了金黃底色、鐮刀鐵錘圖案的旗幟，給同志團體畫了仿照工農聯盟雕像的宣傳圖，那就意味著我的左翼激進作風已經延伸到這些領域...家庭因素或者環境因素這種借口是阻擋不了我的~~哈哈

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

自己的性向不想曝光

如果是比較熟的朋友透露自己的性向是沒差

那些僅僅只有見過面的是絕對不會讓對方知道自己的性向的

不過必要的話小巴我還是可以很自豪的說我是100%的龍獸控

----------


## 鴻虎

自己的性向不想曝光    
父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對    
父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響 

不想讓他們知道  是怕他們亂想
而且我(應該?)劃分的很清楚....
現實上是喜歡異姓
可是在這邊卻是喜歡男獸....
而且我也懶的解釋....

----------


## 娜雅

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好+1

同學就是其中之ㄧ
就算我講了
他們只會說「喔!!是WOLF!! XXX(我名字)喜歡狼,哈哈哈哈!!!」
有講跟沒講一樣
浪費唇舌,浪費時間

在那裡自以為的訴說著狼
跟本不懂狼!!!,就不要把狼當玩笑講!!
這就是現在人的娛樂嗎?
專門來諷刺人的,是嗎?
(抱歉,我好像太激動了)

----------


## 十

在下的理由比較特別
不願意讓外人知道在下到狼之樂園的理由，是沒有必要告知他們

為何要把網上的行蹤暴露給外人知道呢？
網上的行蹤就像生活的行蹤一樣，算是私隱的一種
在下沒有必要把在下的私隱告知其他人吧

在下在現實世界是以人的身份生活，在網上世界是以獸的身份存活
在下可不想這兩種身份被混和，被混為一談

相信有不少人在現實世界上及網上世界上的身份都不同吧
他們都不願意兩者互相干涉吧

而且，在下的學校有很多白目
被他們知道的話…麻煩可大了

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    在初中時曾被同學知道在下弄了個留言版，接著他們一有空便到在下的留言版搗亂
這也算了…他們還利用連結到在下網友的網頁等繼續搗亂…在下真對不起他們
他們的搗亂手法真是層出不窮，發放火星文、把在下的留言版當成聊天室談廢話、把在下的手電號碼發出來、中傷在下等，連色情圖片都在在下的留言版上貼
最終他們把一幅圖片放大到'1000000X1000000"貼上來，留言版便完蛋了    
    


再者，在下認為沒有必要被不了解在下的人得知在下的喜好
相信了解在下的早就猜到在下的喜好吧

----------


## 娜雅

而且,給外人知道也沒用
他們又不了解我們的好,不是嗎

以前沒有人了解我的,總覺得我很討厭
我做什麼是他們都覺得很好笑!!
我哪一點得罪他們了
我做什麼都是錯的嗎?

之後我加入了這裡後
好多跟我一樣是喜歡著狼與獸人的地方
我很高興,我真的很喜歡這裡
我終於找到我的歸屬了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我不會ㄝ~我是相反的= = 我會主動跟他們說我在這個站上  因為我父母都知道我喜歡狼~同學或朋友倒是枚差  這大概就跟喜歡某個動慢或遊戲一樣= =會去跟別人說~~應該沒有啥不願意的吧(好像有偏離主題= ="這只是我的想法~別咬我!)


少補充一點:要是他們知道這裡說不定他們會改變對狼的看法XD

----------


## 月下小冰狼

害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人
会被抓去研究的

----------


## 許狼中將

這應該是最主要的原因︰〝不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好〞
中將不太喜歡說話！除非是很熟的人！

----------


## 蒼心

其實,我本身自己就會跟父母說我有到這個樂園....(蒼心:乖小孩~  謎之音:呸!)

也會問同學之不知道這個樂園...布過大家號項都沒有甚麼興趣....讓我很失望...

我部會刻意的隱藏這個樂園,畢竟,這是個很沒有甚麼污染的地方

如果有人誤會,或是扁低...我會很有難性的跟他解釋(是真的...不過都戒是很久...)

----------


## Silver．Tain

我選7...

理由...其實我父母是沒差...他們又沒在管我

但是說朋友...我以前又沒交過朋友...所以也當然不知要要如何提起

他們是他們的事...反正你我不相干

我從來都不跟別人提起我的內心或是過去...

現在是有些改變...但是我還是盡量避開人群...

----------


## 阿翔

其他上述未提及的理由，或是理由太多 請回帖 +1~

翔有兩個理由0.0：

跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道    
親人或朋友不喜歡動物當然不必對他們介紹 

所以選擇了其他。
翔和朋友比較不親近，
而且他們也不喜歡動物，
所以翔是當然不會對他們介紹啊。

----------


## uoiea

不好意思吧,總覺得和其他人不太一樣,當然還有就是因為我本來就比較害羞,不太想讓別人知道我在做什麼或上什麼網站

----------


## 柯魯

我們那裡很少有人喜歡獸的
總覺得跟別人不一樣

怕會招來異樣的眼光

我也不太喜歡別人知道我在做什

----------


## 雪之龍

我選擇:跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道
可能是我的個性天生就很內向吧...
我不喜歡團體生活...所以自然就和家人.朋友們不親近啦...

----------


## lan

自己的性向不想曝光+1.

如果自己的個性讓別人知

道.而且是這種想法讓人知

道的話.我想以後他們對我

的眼光就會改變了...現在

很多人不都這樣想?說甚麼

想變成怪物之類的話.我才

想被說成那樣哩.我寧願自己

知道就好!!~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 拉魯

恩 ...小犬考慮了很久

隱瞞應該是沒必要的(啥?)

如果非獸友以外的人問我了話 我都會回答

這只是一些專門放一些獸人還有討論動物的站

(會輕微帶過)

如果他要看內容了話 並且做出質疑

我會說 這個是這個論壇專門討論的東西阿 如果不太了解了話

看看就好了 XDDDD

----------


## STAEDTLER

有些人類認為喜歡獸是病態
所以寧願不讓人知道

剛好看有有人在Skype狀態列上打"只知人面不知心"
表面上裝做很合得來，檯面下卻是在盤算著不法勾當....

這樣..還敢讓人知道就是勇氣絕加了...

----------


## 獠也

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好....
嗯....
其實本獸是很懶的.....
要解釋真的很累......
所以...
算了吧~

----------


## 狂．洛清

不至於不讓家人朋友知道
我喜歡狼...家人和很好的朋友都知道
不過都只會稍微提一下有個狼的網站
就算有提到...也沒有特別提到"獸人"這個稱呼
還是會擔心他們的想法
應該是說越重視的人,越在乎他們的想法

外人的話就是不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好了
如果有人誤會或是貶低,自己口才不好不好解釋啊

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好+1

跟他們解釋都要花好多時間

還以為我有問題....

而且有些人還把我當成神經病之類的

----------


## 藍色暗燄

我的父母對於這種東西 完全不能接受 加上跟讀書沒什麼關係 所以被發現的話 會不太好解釋 (不過幾乎沒這個問題 我父母不常用電腦
對於同學 我也不太想去解釋 相信各位從小到大 多多少少都有接觸到這一類的圖片
只要喜歡 有興趣了 自然會自己開始去了解他們 不喜歡 沒興趣的 說在多也沒用 說不定還會換來異樣的眼光

----------


## 空

.

----------


## koweki

感覺上

要跟不喜歡獸人的人解釋

要費很多唇舌

我很怕麻煩

----------


## nice

我選怕自己的性向被知道

我很怕被用怪怪的眼光看

可是我還是很喜歡狼人

所以無意間就找到了這個網站

原本我連圖都沒給他人看過

所以學畫學的很自閉QQ

也請以後大家給我指導

----------


## 羽翔

我選自己的性向不想曝光和不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好
覺得說了都還要解釋給別人聽有點麻煩
所以就不曝光了

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好+1~

通常我是不太會理會外人拉...
不過要是看一看就一直問...
我就會覺得很麻煩~"~
而且我不喜歡有人在我用電腦時一直看 =3=...
會很想趕走他 但又不好意思講XDD"

----------


## 七原

反正家人都不喜歡我喜歡的東西
每次都只會嘲笑我
跟她們說也沒用

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

該怎麼說呢...
被其他人知道上這個網站
會被問東問西的
感覺就是很煩
有的人還會用藐視的語氣
聽了都會很不高興
有一次 我班上同學看到我手機裡面的獸人圖
就說 獸人好噁心...
當下我瞪了他一眼
我也沒多說什麼
只能說 個人喜好不同

如果是對家裡的人
是還好 說一下 他們都還可以接受

性向 占了一小小部份
我努力尋找 ^^

----------


## 咩

我覺得身邊的人不太能接受這類事物，我也不知道為什麼，

我不覺得獸人有什麼可怕之處，可是在其他人(我的周遭)眼

裡好久妖魔鬼怪一樣。感覺不是他們心目中的帥哥或美女就

是可怕的人事物，所以我覺得如果他們不喜歡，那我也就懶

的在他們面前提這麼多，省的講到最後還要被他們嫌我是個

怪人，甚至還要到叫話我的地步。所以我覺得對於這種事，

就心想著:別人不喜歡沒關係，我自己喜歡就好，再多說些

也只是麻煩。   大致上就是這樣啦~

----------


## 沃飛爾

嗯～
我身邊的人都不知道我是這個領域的....（包括在我身後的室友們XD）
他們平常只知道阿飛飛很常畫動物之外～ 其他的什麼都不清楚

他們常常看我在上『狼之樂園』
不過我只對外宣稱他是繪圖論壇而已
（好像本來就是以繪圖為主的嘛～當初也是找圖、想畫畫而跑進來的）


他們更不知道阿飛飛在"清純"的外表下

黑狼 *『裡飛爾』* 是隻某個知識豐富的....* " 黑狼 "* 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過在管理版面時和開某些神祕圖只敢在他們不在時才敢點開....這點感到還蠻困擾的.....＝3＝
 有時在"補充知識時".....都還要開個『開心農場』然後......偷偷來XD


..................
阿飛飛覺得人是有非常多的面相和領域
每個人都有他不為人知的地方



我覺得    『在意別人的眼光』   是重點吧！

阿飛飛還想對外維持"清純"的形象     

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

（明明『裡飛爾』都已經黑到發亮了）



（只是裡飛爾有時會偷偷冒出來.......被滅）

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

唉~家裡一堆老古板
應該說了N遍也沒用
早知如此
就可以不用告訴他們了

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

感覺是是會非常非常麻煩，自己並不想讓別人知道自己的興趣

如果排斥這些東西的人，一定又會對你指指點點

我可不希望自己鎖上的網站，被人說成是很爛的地方

況且，別人也會一直一直問那是哪裡網站，

要跟不喜歡獸人的人解釋這些，就說你解釋的再清楚

他還是有可能覺得你很怪，一傳十，十傳百，到時候大家都知道了

都用特殊的眼神看你......感覺就不舒服

與其被人指指點點，倒不如自己知道就好，每個人的喜好都不同

----------


## 狂風狼

我投性向+1
因為在一般人眼中,本狼的性向好像不易被外人(無此性向者)所接受吧!
而且被家人親戚朋友知道了,會很尷尬的.

----------


## 藍焰

有些討論會讓人很尷尬
畢竟身邊都是人類嘛，有些討論會比較偏激，所以不太想讓人知道，不過那是在回覆文章，或看文章的時候，通常在看此類篇激文章時會先開另外的視窗預備，等家人經過時再開另一個視窗，避免被說閒話
性向我老媽早就知道我是隻狗或狼了，常常在她面前表現，還會蹭他勒
身邊的人也沒有說很討厭動物或說很喜歡的，只是不想被他們說閒話
其實家裡的人有時會看不起動物，看到的話一定又會碎碎念了

----------


## 痕‧風狼

我不想多花時間解釋這裡的東西  而且依但被他們知道了 要解釋也很難解釋的清楚
還有可能產生誤會
像之前我在電腦課上狼版 解果剛好被依位同學看到 結果他的反應是...
同學:哇靠 你怎麼會喜歡這種東西 這種東西有什麼好的 這麼醜~^$!^!@$!$!#!%
然後就再電腦教室大肆宣傳....xxx喜歡獸人啊~~~
同學b:蛤?什麼 獸人?獸AND人?人獸!?人獸X(這位同學腦袋色色的-.-
之後我就不敢在學校上狼版了....
現在知道我是獸迷的只有我弟弟跟我女朋友...

----------


## 路過的狗

1自己的性向不想曝光    
2父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對
3父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響    
4不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好    
5害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人    
6這裡的討論範圍及自稱如果讓其他人知道會很尷尬    
7跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道    
8親人或朋友不喜歡動物當然不必對他們介紹 

以上全中標XD
1性向方面真的是不能說,被知道會被趕出家門吧
2這點是還好,但還是希望我多讀書,不要做跟課業無關的事
3父母認為網路是不安全的沒錯
4不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好 (很懶)
5害怕是不至於,會覺得怪怪的吧
6是阿~這點完全中標
7跟父母比較不親近,朋友還好,但還是不會說,除非他也是喜愛獸文化
8親人對動物的感覺還好,而我是到迷戀的階段XD

----------


## 岡日森格

1自己的性向不想曝光 
2父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對 
3父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響 
4不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好 
5害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人 
6這裡的討論範圍及自稱如果讓其他人知道會很尷尬 
7跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道 
8親人或朋友不喜歡動物當然不必對他們介紹 

我跟狗狗一樣也是全中標=W=

主要是6的問題=W=
他們會一直拿這個來笑我
去別人家會一直講 我會覺得很不舒服

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

我雖然是選                                                                                                                           
不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好                                                                           
但如果他們知道了且一定要問的話                                                                                   
就只好以非常簡單的幾句話回答他們                                                                               
[這是一個有關動物的網站]                                                                       
就這一句就足以打發別人了                                                                                              
若是他們在追問的話就關掉離開了

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

理由太多了
1.怕被認為是怪胎
2.性向問題...其實也差沒多少
3.父母可能會從此禁止我上網
4.怕朋友疏離我
5.我身邊都沒有獸迷
6.有人說獸很噁心(各位別生氣)
大致就這些了

----------


## 灰爪

我的方法也是和藍焰一樣
總之就是不想給別人看到
幾乎都是別人不注意時偷看一下

----------


## 嵐霖

不怕曝光@@
怕的只是尷尬...
學校桌墊下也是滿滿狼物啊XD
不過每次別人問我我都不知如何回答
就只好說我喜歡動物不行嗎XD
要不跟他們說真
我可能會被認為他們眼中的變態(?

----------


## 銀牙_新

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好
雖然理由不只這一項,但是這個佔了還蠻大部分的
我在很多地方都可以套用這個理由,所以我一向都是對哪些人就談論哪些話題
因為我很不擅長解釋,很討厭未知的反應和事後尷尬的感覺(所以在不同時候會有不同的興趣?)
而且會怕事後關係崩壞,他人眼光之類的問題

----------


## 幻狼

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好
這句實在很貼切.
但最後都我倒是最想知道的,
還是父母們對獸/ 獸人/奇異生物有甚麼偏見,
我個人倒是很喜歡的.
難道他／她們有難忘的經歷??

----------


## wg9001222

自己的性向不想曝光+1

不過家人都知道小獸會上狼樂的事耶
不過父母應該不清楚我的性向 但是我哥大概有猜到(直覺這麼感覺)

不過就算心裡知道 我還是不會承認的!
光是想到別人對這件事的評價就足以把我搞瘋了(吐血)

不過最近發現了一些小小的困擾
逛狼樂是一件令人心情愉快的事
不過心中的那道傷痕卻越來越模糊了
六年來累積的痛苦.懊悔.憎恨也離我越來越遠
虐待心理層面的痛覺也開始變的薄弱
少了這些 我怕如果突然有一天承認了
我就得遵照自己的約定 把自己抹除掉耶...

ps.這是小獸人生第一次在狼樂上發文 不過不知道之後還有沒有機會 準備學測中~

----------


## 洸野月影

這個嘛....我家人是不太管的....

但我同學會用很奇怪的眼光看我X.X...

對他們而言這裡的一切事物都是他們無法理解的吧....

----------


## 希諾道

害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人   +1

親人的話, 眾多之中就只有一員不太介意我的獸人身份.....其他的就..................
朋友的話更可憐, 交心老實的說話變成別人的笑話了...

雖然沒有後悔過自己選擇了獸人身份生活, 但為了保護自己, 所以也把獸人身份收的密密了~~

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我自己的性向不想曝光
而且我所有認識的人完全都不知道我在狼樂
這一個性向也都沒人知道
這是我的個人隱私ㄚ
你喜歡你的隱私被別人知道ㄇ?
會很害羞捏！
還會被當成怪咖= =

----------


## 炎狩

我是不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好
即使解釋了.....他們也會覺得我是怪人ㄅ.....  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 暗影之牙

不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好

解釋起來很麻煩的呀~

很多同學解釋時 他們的大腦就一直卡在

"獸人是啥?"

"獸人很恐怖耶"(媒體、電影給的壞印象..

"幹嘛喜歡獸人?"

有時解釋完還會被用奇怪的眼光觀察著...

哀...要在現實生活周遭找同好好困難...

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

自己的性向不想曝光 	
我是選這個啦
現在還沒有公布的打算
畢竟 不希望面對太多的紛爭

父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對 	
不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好

這兩個對我而言是串在一起的
因為說真的
我很難去跟他們談我的價值觀
試圖溝通過
到後來卻都差一點吵起來
只能來個相應不理了

----------


## Veritas

總是很怕別人知道真正的我之後
會避之惟恐不及
週遭的人頂多知道我喜歡狗狗
其它的一切感情
幾乎都隱藏在面具下
遇到志同道合的獸
才敢表達出來
前鎮子在學校聽演講
那人把其他動物講得很低賤
人類講得很高尚
看到大家居然神情自若
才發覺
原來大部分人類的想法都是這麼惡卑劣

----------


## 幻貓

呃...獸圈不見得非要跟性向有所掛勾吧
雖然知道有些人會覺得這兩個像粽子一樣串在一起，被拉起一個另一個就跟著上來

不過我的理由嘛...是「父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響」
爸媽聽到我好像在管論壇就會勸我不要浪費時間、甚至不放心我跟網友見面
獸圈外朋友對我的印象就是「整天泡在家的宅男」，很少會願意跟我深入談論這方面的事

所以...真的常常只跟外面講「這只是動物相關論壇」就打發掉了
人家沒意願聽，我就沒必要深談

但其實還是很想跟別人介紹我的世界

----------


## 哈凱

我媽還一直叫我上狼樂耶!!!
他都說
終於找到有人跟你一樣
愛畫動物
不是很棒嗎!!!!!!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

真走運,我父母都知道我喜歡犬科動物,所以沒有太大反應,過說到我的名字,真是有些害羞

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

『其他上述未提及的理由，或是理由太多 請回帖』

不大希望交際圈混摻....
比較喜歡在不同的交際圈中的不同身份....
混摻起來會給『不必要的麻煩』增添額外的出現機率....
其實不光是這個文化圈啦....
生活中其他的幾個交際圈中，某蛇同樣是謹慎的將其中活動往來隔離開來的....
在別人看來或許很累....但只有如此才會在各交際圈中生活的比較自如嘛....

----------


## Veritas

補述
大部分是專指那一些藐視一切的人類
回幻貓貓
性向是泛指喜好與思想
這幾天不小心講出一些秘密
居然被同學笑開懷..
算了..她們高興就好..

----------


## 火狼

關於關於這一點似乎很多獸都有所困擾，包刮我在內
雖然我也發過類似的文章
但很少回應((大概都回應一樣的問題回應膩了吧!!
拉回!!
對我而言我上面的答案幾乎都有耶
不過最主要的還是害怕讓週遭的人類知道
不知道他們會怎麼樣來對待我((研究我??
我也謂此深感困擾...................
(太多了，不敢打太久，人類就在旁邊!!驚!!)
其實我的困擾跟大部分的獸都差不多
PS:啥事BL??剛進入獸圈，不太了解

----------


## 狗熊

嗯~
就我的話,基本上是選第一個;但我的性向應該還算好才對  :Cool:  
平常時跟家人也較為少說(跟本不住在一起  :Wink:  ),雖然也蠻喜歡動物的沒錯,但"獸人"應該還是較不好解釋吧(在媒體上幾乎都是負面的  :jcdragon-lines:  )``說了也還是不懂  :jcdragon-tired: ~

----------


## 竹 林

一開始還是會基於"分享"的心情
來和身邊的人介紹這個網站和我的興趣

但我的"興趣"既然被""攻擊""了

很不爽阿!!當下!!


只後就完完全全的直接回避他人看到我在上狼版

只是因位不一樣的興趣而跑處一大堆"為什麼"

可真煩阿= =!!

----------


## 龍o瞳

本人對於獸人的想法是很正常的
但是我朋友及父母都覺得獸人是...
所以不敢讓他們知道我很迷戀獸人   (幾乎到病態的程度)
這樣比較好啦~不然會怕被當成...
><本人對最不善於社交了~所以有甚麼事都怕會越描越黑= =唉~真是BI阿!!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

*1自己的性向不想曝光* 
2父母較不開明，跟讀書上進無關的事物都會反對 
*3父母或朋友對網路有負面認知，例如受到新聞報導影響* 
4不願意多花唇舌解釋這裡的文化及同好 
5害怕周遭的人類知道我的身分，原來是某種獸 or 獸人 
6這裡的討論範圍及自稱如果讓其他人知道會很尷尬 
*7跟父母或朋友比較不親近，幾乎什麼事情都不想讓他們知道 
8親人或朋友不喜歡動物當然不必對他們介紹*

按照順序來講：本狼是
BL

http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/BL

(順道回答火狼的疑問)，並且已經進入同性戀的階段好幾年了；甚至可以說本狼閱遍宇宙有點那種的公獸與公獸人圖片，已經定型不可再改。本狼曾經問過人類老爸這個問題：「如果本狼是同性戀，你會接受嗎？」他說會很失望。反正本狼從去年就已經開始討厭他了，所以沒有關係；問題是他有可能會報復本狼！！！

讀書上進的話，因為本狼兒時都拿前三名(傷到某些獸的心敬請見諒！  :wuffer_frown:  )，所以沒有關係；現在只要本狼能順利完成學業，拿到博士學位，就沒有問題啦！！！  :wuffer_glee:  其實本狼覺得這種以分數與成績來決定一切的人類社會是最可悲的！！！

人類老爸與媽咪幾乎每天看新聞，對網路難免會有所顧忌；像本狼在高二時弄的雅虎拍賣(買DVD)，他們就有點不放心。順道一提：本狼到目前為止也沒有與網友見面。

本狼會願意解釋的。像本狼經由人類妹妹得知，她的班上有一位姓吳的女同學十分擅長繪畫；並且，本狼發現他的臉書照片就是自繪的狼嗥圖！！！於是本狼就發訊息問她願不願意加本狼為友以及加入狼版，她回訊息問狼版是什麼？本狼就解釋了一番，可惜她最後婉拒了，真是可惜！！！  :wuf_e_cry:  要不然狼版又會多一匹藝狼了！！！

本狼並不怕讓人類知道本狼的身份！！！只是本狼覺得大部份的人類都好像中古的基督教會與狂熱信徒一樣，對異教徒會大肆追殺與「代天懲罰」，完全沒有包容感！！！本狼樂意與他們為敵，並且消滅他們！！！




> 前陣子在學校聽演講 
> 那人把其他動物講得很低賤 
> 人類講得很高尚 
> 看到大家居然神情自若 
> 才發覺 
> 原來大部分人類的想法都是這麼惡卑劣


Veritas的例子恰如其分證明了本狼的看法。

承上題，本狼並不會尷尬。*本狼只不過是對有興趣的事與物(獸圈事與愛動物)用心鑽研而已，為何需要尷尬呢？本狼會永久堅持下去，絕不動搖！！！*  :wuf_e_howl:  

主要是人類妹妹啦！！！她非常討厭本狼，也是個無藥可救的吸血鬼狂熱者。對於本狼的狼人行徑十分不滿，《父子丼》還被她沒收。

討厭動物的話主要是人類老爸與人類妹妹，人類老爸拋棄迷你雞的事已經讓本狼勃然大怒了；人類妹妹她竟然還說阿潘(吉娃娃)是她的玩具，不是弟弟！！！這要本狼怎麼忍受？

反正不瞭解的人類永遠不會懂的啦！！！這個美妙世界也絕對不能向他們開放！！！現在知道本狼是狼/狼人的只有：人類妹妹、建中學弟、之前去看的心理醫生、學校心理諮詢師而已。

本狼覺得獸圈是像陶淵明《桃花源記》所言：「『不足為外人道也。』」這可是獸與獸人專屬的樂園哩！！！  :wuf_e_laugh:

----------


## 夜狼o星

其實也不會說不想讓人知道，因為自己身邊的人都知道我對狼情有獨鍾，當初我也是別人介紹才到這個網站，而我至今也使身邊的一些朋友加入我的行列，所以說我覺得這是一個正向的好地方阿，父母的部份阿，基本上我也跟他們談過我的興趣，他們也沒有說有阻止這種行為，只要你能把上樂園的時間和課業的時間做一個平衡，基本上應該不會有人反對的。
我個人的話，是把課業擺60%;;音樂會或樂器比賽擺30%;;樂園時間擺10%,給大家做個參考，有規劃，相信一定可以做更好

----------


## 夜狼o星

其實想一想，和我們同興趣的人還真的有點少
我在學校搜索一番(經FB+同學搜索)，也只有3·4位左右，但同學們也不會說排斥阿，反而說:哇!你這也太帥了吧，
或'你喜歡的東西也太有趣了'，之後他們都會問我，
你都來這種網站喔(樂園),你也太瘋這個了吧，但基本上
同學很能接受
至於提到的性向問題，我有被女友嫌過，因為之前有男的向
我告白(情何以堪),當然我也是跟他說你會找到更適合的(即時
拒絕還是逃不過女友追問  :wuffer_pissed:  )，當然我也是接受朋友是BL阿，不會特別排斥甚麼的，總之我喜歡這裡就對了XD(那們子的結論阿

----------


## 天紋龍

我想被別人知道的話會.........
所以不敢給別人知道= =
而且被發現還要浪費唇舌跟他們解釋...

----------


## 小藍龍

因為父母及朋友都還不知道我是獸圈的一份子
所以我就不想浪費唇舌解釋給他們聽了~XDD
哪們當現在還不知道我是獸哩~XDD

----------


## 伊天

每個人都有各自喜歡的喜歡
然後這次的主題  完完全全對我沒什麼影響
主要是不會有任何人會在意我上《狼之樂園》
最多只會問這是什麼網站而已
可惜選項沒我要的答案

----------


## 悠輝夜

算是怕被知道吧，之前說自己喜歡什麼時還被問是不是同性戀
感覺身邊的家人和同學似乎都不是能討論獸人的對象，會怕他們投以異樣的眼光所以不說
性向的話我也不確定，不過如果真的喜歡上了也就順其自然了，到時家人不接受的話就試著長久溝通吧
就算被眾人反對也會追尋自己的理想，因為這就是我的嗜好
真希望身邊的人都能理解，不要再為獸人，獸貼標籤了

----------

